# MWM TCG2020v12 rpm issue



## zohair.hassan (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi all,

Can anyone help me understand the ramping up procedure of a gas generator?
I know the starter battery ramps up the rpm to around 180. Then the idle period starts. My question is what happens during the idle period when the rpm goes up to 1500 and synchronizes.
My generator cant go above 1000 rpm and i am trying to figure out the reason behind it. Its a MWM tcg2020v12 engine. 
Thanks


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Has or was this unit ever set up properly, or did you buy it used and are trying to get it into operation? Adjusting the engine speed/alternator hertz is a very simple operation. It just depends upon the type of speed control device it has. That unit should have an electronic control which is just a pot to adjust. Just make sure the over speed safety shut down trip point is correct an working before making *ANY* speed control adjustments. Also make sure you are using a known meter your making any settings with.


----------



## zohair.hassan (Feb 11, 2020)

This generator has been running for a while. I just started looking after it. For some reasons the rpm is not going up anymore, it was working fine till yesterday. I thought i dont have enough gas supply but thats not the case.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

zohair.hassan said:


> This generator has been running for a while. I just started looking after it. For some reasons the rpm is not going up anymore, it was working fine till yesterday. I thought i dont have enough gas supply but thats not the case.


 In that case the ramp timer may have gone bad an the controls are thinking it's still timing. Turn the timer to zero or put it in bypass, if so equipped. If it's the timer it will jump to speed quickly, if so that timing circuit is bad, simple to correct from there.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Have you investigated this any further? If not check the voltage at the speed control output and as well as the actuator input. If it is close to battery voltage there is another issue. If not near battery voltage the issue is either, settings/programing, wiring, or a control failure.


----------



## zohair.hassan (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi, I think its related to the gas supply. We run our generator on methane (sewage) gas and now a days i can see fluctuation in methane percentage readings. Cant investigate any further as my start up battery died cuz of starting again and again.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

If you think it's a gas issue, check the supply pressure during cranking an load. If OK, then check flow CFM. If supply pressure an flow is good, check all regulators for proper operation up to the mixer/s.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what other fuels do you have on site?
and do you have a lab on site?


and what kind of concentrators do you have for the methane brew system?

when making your own fuel... lots of things can be different in each batch...
water content is the big thing..
make sure the fuel dryer is working in the methane plant.
do you have a print out for the fuel batch?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

here is one company that makes bio gas systems
https://www.ettespower.com/Biogas-Generator.html
they call it an purification plant as an option...

basic distillation of the gases for separation...

if the co2 and the hydrogen sulfide are too high..
it may not burn right.

that is where the lab reports come in..
each batch will have different energy amounts.

so basic... make sure your fuel concentration is the same...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

basic lab numbers
► Ettes Power Biogas Quality Requirements
• The content of CH4 ≥40%
• changing rate ≤2%/min
• Gas Temperature ≤40℃
• Pressure of biogas: 7-20kpa, rate of pressure change ≤1kpa/min
• H2S≤200mg/Nm3
• NH3≤20mg/Nm3
• Moisture Content≤40g/Nm3
• Impurity particular≤5um, Impurity content ≤30mg/Nm3


----------

